# problem z uruchomieniem amaroka po aktualizacji

## Kimas

Witam,

Po ostatniej aktualizacji gentoo amarok nie chce się uruchomić, prze-kompilowałem od nowa, jednak nic to nie dało, więcej info:

```
kimas@tristan ~ $ amarok

KGlobal::locale::Warning your global KLocale is being recreated with a valid main component instead of a fake component, this usually means you tried to call i18n related functions before your main component was created. You should not do that since it most likely will not work 

amarok(13641): Couldn't start knotify from knotify4.desktop:  "Nie można odnaleźć serwisu 'knotify4.desktop'." 

HTTP GET  QUrl( "ble ble ble last fm url" )  

unnamed app(13640): Communication problem with  "amarok" , it probably crashed. 

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" : " "The name org.kde.amarok was not provided by any .service files" " 

KCrash: Application 'amarok' crashing...

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit

sock_file=/home/kimas/.kde4/socket-tristan/kdeinit4__0

QSocketNotifier: Invalid socket 25 and type 'Read', disabling...

kimas@tristan ~ $ 
```

----------

## Zwierzak

Jako pierwsze odpal revdep-rebuild, dopiero potem można zgadywać.

----------

## Xywa

Troszkę OT, ale może Ciebie zaintersuje. W ostatnim Linux Format (June 2011) był test "Music Playerów": Amarok, Rhythmbox, VLC, Songbird, Banshee i I-wsze miejsce zajał Banshee, drugi był Rhythmbox a dopiero trzeci Amarok.

Sam przez kilka lat używałem Amaroka, ale od pewnej wersji starsznie już mulił, otworzenie aplikacji trwało dość długo a gdy zniknęła możliwość słuchania radia z Shoutboxa - przestałem używać. Obecnie przetestowałem Banshee i mogę szczerze polecić.

----------

## Garrappachc

Obawiam się, że odpalanie Banshee pod KDE może być dość zamulające. Postawiłem sobie kilka dni temu KDE, wywaliłem Gnome, zainstalowałem też Amaroka i muszę powiedzieć, że nie mam na co narzekać. Uruchamia się ze startem systemu, od razu odtwarzając od tego miejsca, w którym ostatnio skończył, działa bardzo szybko, reaguje natychmiastowo. Ściąga wszystkie informacje o wykonawcy/utworze z internetu, wyświetla je, ma genialny algorytm ściągania okładek (pod Rhythmboksem/Banshee mało którą okładkę widziałem, a słucham raczej muzyki niszowej) i ładnie wygląda. Osobiście, polecam Amaroka.

----------

## Xywa

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Obawiam się, że odpalanie Banshee pod KDE może być dość zamulające.

 

Używam tylko KDE  :Smile:  i pod KDE Banshee urochamia mi się 2x szybciej jak Amarok.

Włożyłem płyte CD "Dead Can Dance", wybrałem z 4 opcji FLAC (bezstratną) i w kilkanaście sekund miałem to zripowane, w odpowiedno nazwaneym folderze, z odpowiednio nazwanymi plikami - a w systemie z okładką. Chociaż co do dużych kolekcji z dokładnym info i słowami to Amarok to jednak lepszy kombajn, choć kosztem szybkości.

----------

## Garrappachc

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Włożyłem płyte CD "Dead Can Dance", wybrałem z 4 opcji FLAC (bezstratną) i w kilkanaście sekund miałem to zripowane, w odpowiedno nazwaneym folderze, z odpowiednio nazwanymi plikami - a w systemie z okładką. 

 

Przyznam się, że jeszcze nie testowałem ripowania CD, moje KDE jeszcze za młode jest. Pod Gnome ripowałem SoundJuicerem. Przyznam, że pod tym względem jestem perfekcjonistą i mam bardzo ścisłe preferncje nazywania, tagowania i umieszczania utworów.

Kolekcję mam rzeczywiście niemałą (~600 płyt), Rhythmbox sobie to ładnie indeksował i jakoś to szło, ale Banshee sobie nie radził i nim mi się udało pod nim odtworzyć cokolwiek, z 15 minut mielił dyskiem.

----------

## Kimas

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Jako pierwsze odpal revdep-rebuild, dopiero potem można zgadywać.

 

revdepa robiłem na samym początku, w sumie powinienem o tym wspomnieć:

```
 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

tristan ~ # 
```

jak również ważne info - środowisko bazowe to gnome.

----------

## Xywa

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Przyznam się, że jeszcze nie testowałem ripowania CD, moje KDE jeszcze za młode jest. Pod Gnome ripowałem SoundJuicerem.

 

A ja dzisiaj cały wieczór męcze Amaroka i Banshee i dziwna sprawa. Amarok na niektórych CD widzi wszytskie info (np. artyta, tytuł, rok), których nie widzi Banshee, ale za to pod Amarokiem nie mogę tego zripować. Wybieram wszytskie opcje, format i... widzę tylko że powsta katalog z nazwą wykonawcy i tytułem płyty a potem nic się nie dzieje. Banshee ładnie ripuje, ale widzi płyte jako unkown artist....

----------

